# Straight back working lines German Shepherd breeders.



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey, I'm new here. I posted in the member introduction. 

I'm wondering if there are any breeders that breed working line German Shepherds with straight backs close to Washington State or if anyone knows someone who would ship a puppy, but I don't mind driving at most 3 states away.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Shadow Shep said:


> Hey, I'm new here. I posted in the member introduction.
> 
> I'm wondering if there are any breeders that breed working line German Shepherds with straight backs close to Washington State or if anyone knows someone who would ship a puppy, but I don't mind driving at most 3 states away.


Before a fire storm happens I'll let you know straight back is a gimmicky term that scammy breeders and people who don't understand the breed use. German shepherds are supposed to have straight backs. Dogs are judged in a 3 point stack that is a specific pose that points their back towards the ground. Here is a good picture to look at to understand how the 3 point stack works.



https://i.pinimg.com/originals/cf/1d/bc/cf1dbc5bae2377b487deb2504ce3f907.jpg



There are a lot of good breeders in that range. Here is a thread that has a couple recommendations.









Breeder recommendation in WA, OR, or ID?


Hi, I live in Washington and am looking to get a GSD puppy in June or July of 2016. Does anyone have good breeder recommendations for Washington, Oregon, or Idaho? Ideally I would love to find a breeder in Washington, but have no problem whatsoever driving to Idaho or Oregon for the right...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Kazel said:


> Before a fire storm happens I'll let you know straight back is a gimmicky term that scammy breeders and people who don't understand the breed use. German shepherds are supposed to have straight backs. Dogs are judged in a 3 point stack that is a specific pose that points their back towards the ground. Here is a good picture to look at to understand how the 3 point stack works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, Thank you! I put straight back in there because I see a good bit breeders of working line German Shepherds with sloping backs😖, but it's the way they're stacked?!?!?

Thank you for the photo. I'm about to check it out🙂. Thank you for the breeder list as well.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

It is absolutely the way that they’re stacked that makes them look like they have sloping backs. If they aren’t stacked, they stand straight like any dog. There are some dogs (honestly mostly show lines) that have what’s called a “roach” back. Their spines are actually curved. That isn’t the norm and is a completely different thing from what everyone is convinced is a “sloped” back. There’s no such thing as a straight back German shepherd. They all should be.

Here is my pup in a stack (admittedly a _terrible_ one, but it was the first time I made him do it) and him again not stacked. See the difference? Same dog. Different stance.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> There are some dogs (honestly mostly show lines) that have what’s called a “roach” back. Their spines are actually curved. That isn’t the norm and is a completely different thing from what everyone is convinced is a “sloped” back. There’s no such thing as a straight back German shepherd. They all should be.


Yeah, those roach backs are horrible!!! Y'all have made me feel so much better, because I was like, there's no way I'm going to find a German Shepherd without that roach back. I'm so happy that it's just the way they're stacked! I contacted a breeder and will be reaching out to more🙂.

Yours is so handsome!!!!!


----------

